# Gustav Emil Ern



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

The 3" Paring, 6" utility & 10" Slicer I have are Sabatier forged carbon steel nogent style knives from the 40’s, the rest of my knives are Gustav Emil Ern from the same era.

Has anyone heard of, seen or used G. E. Ern knives from the 40’s?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

is your 10 in slicer fleible, i was looking at getting one but dont want somthing thats flexible.


----------



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

Adamm,

It's not as flexible as a fillet knife, but it’s not stiff.

Check out thebestthings.com


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

have your ordered from the site, im asuming its safe?


----------

